# help id'ing this scooter



## island schwinn (Jan 26, 2012)

*For sale now!!!!*

picked this up from a friend,but have no clue what it is or year.any help from the experts? and is it missing a fender?


----------



## island schwinn (Feb 1, 2012)

anybody??? help me


----------



## ridingtoy (Feb 1, 2012)

Strictly a guess but possibly either a Garton or Hamilton from the 1940s. Both those companies made scooters similar to yours with the same front fender and artillary style wheels. The ones I saw like this did not have a rear fender, so I'm pretty sure yours is complete.

Dave


----------



## island schwinn (Feb 2, 2012)

cool,thanks for the answer.doesn't look like anything was ever on the back.a quick wipedown and onto the wall.


----------



## Tricycle Monkey (Feb 18, 2012)

I have a scooter similar to yours, tho mine dose not have a front fender like your. I think that really adds a lot to the look, which mine had one now...

Mine dose have a face plate right above the front wheel. Says 'Hamilton' on top and 'Greyhound' on the botton and has the greyhound dog logo in the middle.

It also had the rear brake and a rear kickstand, which looks like yours might of had at some point too (kickstand)...

I'll take some pics of it tomorrow and post them for reference...


----------



## island schwinn (Feb 18, 2012)

thanks,looking forward to the pics


----------



## Tricycle Monkey (Feb 19, 2012)

Pics of my Hamilton Greyhound Scooter for reference...


----------



## island schwinn (Feb 19, 2012)

wow,great pics and one nice toy!!they must be related.thanks for the reference.


----------



## Zephyr (Feb 19, 2012)

Love your pictures! The scooter is nice too.


----------



## myroona (May 2, 2012)

*feedback*

Pretty nice pictures! I think many peopel around here would like to have such an addorable item. I think you gotta be careful of them and keep it safe.
P.S i can not help with any info, just want to show may admiration for such item!


----------



## Sulley (May 2, 2012)

This is an Auto Wheel i restored a few years ago, the wheels are different but the rest looks a lot alike to yours.  Sulley


----------



## myroona (May 5, 2012)

It looks pretty nice. I'm sure you have spend a lot of time working on it, but the result is one of the best i have ever seen.


----------



## island schwinn (May 18, 2012)

nice job sulley.has me thinking of restoring mine.just wish i could nail down the maker.


----------



## island schwinn (Apr 11, 2014)

well,i've been advised by a local collector that my scooter is indeed a hamilton from the mid 30's.
looks like it's going up for sale as is most of my stuff at this time.



90 bucks plus shipping will take it home.lower 48 only.pm me if interested,thanks.


----------



## marxmantoys (Apr 18, 2020)

island schwinn said:


> *For sale now!!!!*
> 
> picked this up from a friend,but have no clue what it is or year.any help from the experts? and is it missing a fender?



Hi It is for sure a Hamilton Greyhound 2 Wheel Push Scooter.


----------

